

The Angle of repose - marketer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angle_of_repose

======
ambulatorybird
This also happens to be the title of a novel by Wallace Earle Stegner, for
which he won the Pulitzer. Now that I know what the phrase means in
engineering, I'm sure to have some great insights into the book. If I ever
read it.

------
coglethorpe
This article is of particular importance to Sarlaccs.

------
klocksib
...okay? Neat, I guess.

~~~
jhancock
I think we need a web app and perhaps a start-up to address this important
repose thingy ;)

~~~
michaelneale
Well that would be the hacker news angle.

